# Police Find Woman Weighing 43 Pounds



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Police find woman weighing 43 pounds

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

FLINT, Mich. -- A 22-year-old developmentally disabled woman weighing only 43 pounds was found in a bedroom at her mother's home, and the mother was charged with abusing her, authorities said.

The woman was wearing only a T-shirt and four soiled diapers on a mattress stained with urine and feces, The Flint Journal reported Saturday.

She was taken to Hurley Medical Center on Wednesday, where she was stable.

"It's just appalling," prosecutor David Leyton said.

The woman's mother was being held at the Genesee County Jail pending arraignment on a charge of second-degree abuse of a vulnerable adult, officials said. If convicted, she could be sentenced to up to four years in prison.

Police found the malnourished woman when they went to the house to look for a man in an unrelated assault complaint. Officers were searching the second floor when they were overwhelmed by a foul odor, Leyton said.

There was no immediate response to a call seeking additional comment Saturday from Leyton's staff.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_BRF_Malnourished_Woman.html


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Was it Nicole Ritchie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_*The woman was wearing only a T-shirt and four soiled diapers on a mattress stained with urine and feces*_

That sounds like me every weekend :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

gross...funny, JT, but, ...gross.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...or a certain birthday boy who shall remain nameless?


----------

